# What's in your knitting bag and what is your knitting bag?



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

My knitting bag is made of something like straw. My parents got if for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It pulls shot at the top and you can put yarn thru a hole in the top. It has a space for 4 needles. Right now it has 3 balls of yarn (popcorn) and 1 red heart blue. I have 2 small knitting books in it too. Some needles and post it notes. I don't remember anything else.I like carrying my knitting bag. Iplan on taking it to UVA when my hubby has surgury in the first of the coming year.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have a bag but a basket by the side of my chair. Its full of bits of wool left over from projects, bear safety eyes, felt of various colours, scissors, tape measure, 6 or 7 pairs of needles, knitting patterns, note book, sewing up needles in a little box, thread, stuffing. Really should have a sort out 

Best wishes to your husband when he has surgery later next year, hope all goes well for him.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

My knitting bag is a "Thirty-One" organizing Utility tote. It has seven outside pockets that are just the right size for all my knitting accessories. There isn't a pocket for my needles, but its made out of laminated nylon so I've never had any issues with needles poking through. I have my current project - a toddler sweater, numerous patterns that I had to copy for co-workers, and my handle little "Knitter's Companion". There's also enough room to throw my lunch and purse in so I only have to carry one bag in to work from the parking lot.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

My knitting bag is a Hello Kitty(sequence) tote & it has two christmas WIPs- a hat & washcloths.


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. Thanks for thinking of my husband.


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Thirty One products too.


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

which one? I have several,I use the clear plastic bags with zippers that pillow shams come in [I keep stash in the larger one that quilts come in ]. In each one I have a WIP, along with a note pad, scissors, tape measure, crochet hook, directions, safty pins, stitch holders,pencil, yarn needle,yarn and a small bag of M&Ms [you never know when you need a snack]. Prayers for your husband


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not so much a knitting bag but two pieces of tapestry on wooden legs,snaps shut like a pair of scissors......I have lived with this contraption for so long.......have been hoping my "other half" has seen my wish list with directions to the wool shop where there is a beauty ,side pockets for bits and pieces.....just waiting for me to fill.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have two, one is a small lunch bag that I use for socks or fingerless gloves it holds the case that has the DPN's and crochet hooks in case I drop a stitch, that has a zipper pocket that holds the sewing up needles, post it notes and pen as well as a stitch holder, the other one is a backpack that I took the shoulder straps off - to stop the cat playing with them that has a front pocket on it that zips up and that holds both sets of interchangable needles the Denise set and the Boye set, a tin with the knitting pins, stitch markers and sewing needles in it and a bag that I made that holds stitch holders, pen, post it notes and the cable needle the larger pocket which also zips up holds the pattern and most of the yarn needed for the current project. However I'm looking for a new bag and as yet haven't found anything that suits my needs


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a knitting basket for use at home or when I need to transport a larger project. (I need to clean it out. It's getting really heavy. It tends to be a catch-all for whatever I want to have handy. I'm pretty sure there are several pocket-packs of Kleenex and an old mint tin full of Tums in the bottom...) In addition to the basket I have an assortment of different size bags with assorted WIPs tucked inside. I also have a little "knitting toolkit" which is essentially a plastic pencil box full of all the smaller necessities like a small scissor, tapestry/darning needles, row counters, stitch markers, stitch holders, cable needles, a pencil, waste yarn, a crochet hook, safely pins, tape measure, etc. It's basically everything I might need other than my knitting needles, yarn and a pattern. Then when I am leaving home and want to take knitting with me (which, let's face it, is basically _every_ time I leave home) I can grab the WIP(s) I want, toss in the tool kit, and be on my merry way. 

My mother had been using a potato chip can as her sort of knitting basket/bucket, which was not terribly portable, or attractive, so for her birthday this year I got her a nice quilted tote bag with lots of pockets that seems to be working much better for her. I still haven't convinced her that when she wants to take knitting with her she should just grab the tote rather than pull out the WIP and carry it around loose. I don't know why she can't see the advantage of having all of her little notions handy and having a safe place to tuck her WIP when she is not actively knitting it. It's not like her bag is stuffed to capacity (like my basket) or is terribly bulky or heavy (again, e.g. my basket). She's just set in her ways, I guess.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Which one?? I have sooooo many knitting bags its Crazy!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have a couple totes I have bought but basically I use the ziploc bags. I know...I know...I know........ I put everything I need it it for the WIP I am working on and away I go. Right now I am starting the last of the blasted Dragon scarfs I am making for the GS's (I will be so glad when I complete those and can move on to something else). It is easy for me to get the 2 1/2 gallon bags that Hefty makes and throw what I need in that and carry it to work. I can zip it up just enough so the yarn flows through the top and no hassles. I guess I am just a Plain Jane. I plan on making a attempt to make some afghans for my adult kids this year. But knowing that I probably would not get them all done for Christmas I said to myself..."Self.. what are you thinking? You gave birth to this kids and they do have birthdays!!!!! And that way you can work on them and not feel pressured" So Self agreeed with self and that is the game plan. Except the problem is..2 of them are in October. They are 3 years apart in age but their b-days are 5 days apart. Oh crap!!!!! Who on earth planned that one? :roll:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use all different thing for my knitting. I have Knitting jars dog sweater socks, , plastic shopping bags doll clothes, dishtowels,, dishcloths, backpacks, granddaughter's afghan, zippered bags from in blankets, curtain scarf, in totebag grandson afghan.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got 3 big baskets that have WIP's, Projects ready to start,looms,knook kit, plastic canvas stuff, and 3 backpacks for more WIP. Then a plastic pencil box for all little notions, A wine rack to hold bigger skeins i am using or hope to soon use. Ziplock bags (2) for small WIP's that I grab to go out with. Then a yarn drum for my Big project, an afghan i'm doing on and off. I can no longer use my front door as baskets are lined up in front of it and 3 totes hanging on knob.
Some one came to my door last week, took a few minutes to let them in. Now have a sign directing people to other door. Phew......


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I have two plastic totes for the crummy yarn I can't stand to look at. I'll be getting rid of those acrylics soon and replacing them with wool. I do plan to keep my Bernat baby sport yarn for items for the new granddaughter. My yarn needles, measuring tape, knitting gauge, and Knitpicks intechangeables all fit in a Cumberland Concepts bag. I only need one. Got mine singly in the office supply department at Walmart. The rest of my active knitting WIPS fit in something that's low tech and free. Plastic shopping bags.

http://www.cumberlandconcepts.com/zipperbag.htm


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I have several! I've made several draw string type bags that I always have a pair of socks or wash cloths in. That's my easy grab and go project. DH bought me a great Namaste Hermosa bag last year that I just love. It's big enough for a big project plus my purse stuff so I only have to carry that one bag. This is usually what goes to the hospital with me while he's getting his treatments and things. Good thing I'm generally sitting in one spot because that thing is heavy even when empty!

One of my favorites is just the simple clear plastic zippered bags. I get them at Knit Picks for about $8. They are very sturdy. When I get the urge to plan a new project but maybe not actually start one I get everything together...pattern, yarn, any notes I've made, maybe go ahead and do a swatch, etc., put it all in a clear bag and stage it on top of my yarn cabinet. Then when I AM in the mood or have the time to actually cast on, I just look at the bags that a staged and choose one!

In every project bag I have a small plastic box of some sort that has scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, darning needle and life line thread, crochet hook, etc. I tried having just one box with everything in it and just moving it from project to project but I always managed to forget it. Now I have the basics with everything I do.

I have an old case for my serger that I never used, it's about 18" sq padded case on wheels. That's my take to the deer lease bag. There's enough room in it for several projects and all the stuff I need for each and it's sturdy enough to protect it all when DH starts packing the truck!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How do I carry thee?.... Let me count the ways.... I have a great D. Macomber bag with hidden magnets at the top of each section to hold them closed, a small one of hers that goes on a belt and holds a small project while walking, a Vera Bradley with the 6 pockets inside and 2 out, an orange one from Hancocks, several of the big shopping bag ones if I am carrying more than one project or an afgahn size, a couple big metallic pouch type bags, a couple canvas ones, a couple hard plastic with hole in top and handle things for smaller projects or outdoor knitting, a big Kenyan basket by one chair and 2 rectangular baskets with flat tops next to another chair. Those are project holders -- When we have more time, we can talk about the stash storage, Xstitch,and quilting totes... Oh, forgot the 5 zippered clear bags with handles... Now why is it I can't find the *one* yarn I need to finish a project???


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Presently it is a blue St. Jude Children's Hospital tote.

It is bulging with 2 finished scarves and another in progress. The one in progress was frogged this evening about 5" from being finished when I decided it should have been knit on a larger needle...the cable wasn't showing the way I envisioned it. So I frogged in less than 10 minutes about a week's worth of work.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i have many totes...i make another whenever i need another new project bag... i want every project alone... i make them all shoulder bags and then hang the WIPs in my closet on hooks... and of course, there is the Master Needle Bag and the books of patterns on the shelf above all the totes...


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

mine is a sheep and beleive me you don't want to know what is in it


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Which one?? I have sooooo many knitting bags its Crazy!!!


That's me to a tee! ....and each one has WIP in it.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a bag with a skull and crossbones on it that says "Do not F*** with my knitting or I will kill you" lol My dh got it for me. In the bag are the two projects I am working on, the yarn for those projects, several different sized needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch markers, a tape measure and a row counter.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have two that are "real" knitting bags with zippered fronts and special pockets that hold a lot of stuff and when I travel, I use one of them as a purse/knitting bag/extra suit-case space. For every day, I use the totes that you get at a conference. In each tote is a project, the pattern and notions. Then I can just grab-and-go in the morning (deciding what kind of knitting I'll be able to do that day, depending on the time I'll have and the complexity of the knitting). I wasn't that organized until recently, when all of you talked about how organized you were and I got inspired.


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I have two open tote bags, but need to find something that I can close up when not using. My dogs have discovered that it annoys me when they pull out skeins of yard and spread them abound the house. The cat could care less about my knitting. Go figure.


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a really neat retro knitting bag/stand. I love it because it's got handles so I can pick it up and move it but it's got a wooden frame so when I set it down it doesn't collapse like all my other knitting bags do. Right now it's got my my double pointed needles and an almost finished thrum mitten in it along with a big bag of roving yarn.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I have several bags and baskets, in several rooms so wherever I go I have knitting. I am lucky enought to have a 'work room' for my craft stuff and also is my husband watches football (soccer) I have a sofa in the bedroom and knitting there. The bags tend to be fabric, unless I get a nice free plastic/paper bag and then I use those until the fall apart. I have spare wool in what is supposed to a log basket, but it is soft and made of a hessian type material and also several plastic boxes (moth proofed as I also have several fleece that need spinning.
Hope all goes well with you husband - mine decided to fall seriously ill in Teneriffe one holiday and no knitting!! thankfully he is fit and well now.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm with hennalady--knitting bags and baskets in every room! I like to keep projects separate that way, and neat and out of sight till I'm ready to work on them. I have a nice big basket beside my armchair that is full of an assortment of yarns to inspire me (all natural fibers) and the present working yarn feeds easily out of it too when I can finally sit down, relax, and knit!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope your husbands surgery goes well, and speedy recovery for him. I have 3 knitting bags (or knit/crochet.) One is an "ArtBin" tote with a needle roll, has yarn, needles, a few knitting books and a few other crafting items. Second is a craft tote (my traveler) which has two wips, and patterns, scissors, yarn needles...this one is great for traveling because it also holds a paperback, and my mp3 player. Third I have the modern fabric (nylon I think) version of the old tapestry knit bags, it has yarn and a couple of WIPs.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I have several. But my favorite is a bag that my boyfriend brought me from a conference he went to. It's got a small zippered pocket on inside (which I use for needle caps and such), a medium pocket on the outside, and the whole thing zips shut. Since I'm always travelling, the zipping shut thing is AWESOME! I can throw the bag around without worrying about loosing yarn or needles!

Hope your Hubby comes through with flying colors!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I knitting bag is a large old popcorn tin lined with a plastic bag.Right now it has an almost finished baby afghan.I also have a small cloth bag from Avon that has a wip dish cloth and extra cotton yarn that I pack with me everywhere we go.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I knitting bag is a large old popcorn tin lined with a plastic bag.Right now it has an almost finished baby afghan.I also have a small cloth bag from Avon that has a wip dish cloth and extra cotton yarn that I pack with me everywhere we go.


I have several popcorn tins - given me by a friend who was living in England and able to get onto the USAF base, one has zips and the other has ribbons - I love the tins they are so pretty


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

The "public" one beside my chair is a fabric box with a cover to shove everything into quickly and hide the WIP from the recipient if necessary. The other stuff is in the storage room - and not neat or organized that much right now. The contents of the box is a 20% done double strand hat in black and mint green and all the doo dads and thingamabobs needed to sit there and knit. 

What a great question !


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an open basket by my chair that is large enough to hold a big project or 2 smaller ones and an envelope purse that holds sissors, small ruler and a hook. I keep the yarn of the works in progress in lg. newspaper slieves to keep it clean. When I want to take something with me I just grab what I want to take and put it in another tote bag.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Uhhh, Which knitting bag? I got as many knitting bags as projects going sometimes or the big box that has the roving blanket in it. Mostly for bags I like the blue jean bags of a smaller but not tiny size. I will switch to a larger one if the project is big. I mostly don't do that large of projects so the medium bag does nicely. I will also grab a zipper plastic sandwich bag to put yarn balls in to keep clean if I am knitting at my chair at home as everything is covered in hair from my darlings. Can't believe that I actually have to clean dog hair out of the computer keyboard too! My main take along knitting/project bag is about a 12" bluejean bag with three small pockets on the front. I keep a blunt needle, small scissors, stitch markers, chap stick, pen/pencil, mints, tatting shuttles, etc.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my Eagle Good to Go knitting tote. And it has socks in it right now.


----------



## ttriciamck (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too!

I have zip pockets for projects and then I have 2 bags that hold my stash, patterns, needle cases and an "accessories" case for sewing needles, markers, scissors etc.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> mine is a sheep and beleive me you don't want to know what is in it


Well I can guess what is usually inside a sheep, but this has me mystified. Do tell us what it is, and what is in it.....


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

My Grandmother had one of those. As a child, I loved digging through to see all the goodies in the side pockets. Usually, little peppermints she would suck on while knitting. I have the same in my knitting bag and my Grandson's know where they are.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a covered box that I keep the yarn that I am using (the balls I have not started yet) and the yarn for the patterns in my queue. I have a bucket from Home Depot that has a cover that I made. I has pockets etc, and I keep notions that i don't need to carry with me in it. It also has much yarn! I carry a tote from Barnes and Noble that stands up well and I take it in the car and to knitting groups. I plan to make a bunch of zipper pouches, but I haven't got to that yet. It holds WIP's. I can also fit my needle "book" and the 3 pocket bag that holds all my regular notions that I am always looking for. The 3 pocket bag, hangs on the lamp next to me when I am at home knitting in my chair.


----------



## SassyBB (May 8, 2011)

I gave up on knitting bags although I have quite a few stacked up - I use the large, plastic canisters candy comes in from the big box stores. My dog and cat sleep on the soft bags (and sometimes steal them for their beds) and it is a struggle sometimes to get them to move. I just stack the canisters next to my chair and pull the one I am working on to the top of the heap. I have one yarn buddy (sent to me in a swap) that I use to keep a pair of socks on needles to grab when I head out the door. Not very elegant but it works for me. I just bought a couple of looms so now I have to figure out where and how to store them next to my chair - my chair side is getting full but I need my stuff near me to grab quickly. Is this a sign of KADD - Knitting Attention Deficit Disorder? And how many of us suffer happily from this?

Pray your husbands surgery goes well.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

For my WIPs, I use those reusable "shopping bags." I have a large one beside my chair that contains an afghan I'm working on. I have a couple other small gift bag sized ones for smaller projects.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

KADD- I like that and it applies. I hope I don't qualify for that show Hoarders! But I think I'm getting close. But it's just a 5' square area.


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

I have wonderful project bags that a lady in my knitting group makes and sells on Etsy. Her shop is called pgprcrst8n. She makes the bags so neatly. No velcro or stuff to snag yarn. Check her out. She has this amazing eye for putting fabrics together. I am hung up on socks now and have about three with diff projects in them. We knit in public once a week and they are just so easy to grab and go.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I make regular donations to an animal rescue agency and they send me lots of cloth tote bags. I use alot of them for project bags.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I too keep a basket beside my "TV chair" where I keep yarn for whatever it is that I'm working on....this can get complicated since sometimes I'm working on 3 or 4 things at once :-D , but it works. I also keep a few patterns in the basket, a tubular wine box for needles, and my copy of "The Knitting Answer Book" by Margaret Radcliff. For my "stuff" I have a clear vinyl zippered bag, like a cosmetic bag only a bit larger. In this I keep stitch markers, a little ruler that checks gauge and identifies needle sizes, a pencil for marking my place on the pattern, some blunt needles for sewing up, and a couple of crochet hooks for correcting mistakes.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have one bag that is out all the time - holds a three-ring binder with patterns in an outside pocket and a notebook for notes and patterns I've written down. Inside are a deep side pocket for scissors, crochet hook and stitch holder cases, a smaller zipper pocket for tape measure, pens, markers, etc, a place to store extra needles. The main part always holds my WIP and I keep it beside my chair. 

Knitwitts ships needles in zippered plastic bags and I use those for smaller WIPs and they are great for carrying a WIP along when waiting for doctor's appointments. 

I pray your husband's surgery goes well and you're able to relax and work on your WIP.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a reusable grocery bag for each of my WIPs. So right now I have about 5 going- each need different levels of concentration so I take whichever project will work best for where I am going. When sitting at home and knitting (such as when the kids are doing homework and I need to sit with them or the 2 times a week I get to watch what I want on TV- The Middle and Last Man Standing) then I just grab one of my bags and knit what is in there.


----------



## grandma of 5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just got this bag from my daughter its a canvas bag and on the outside its says " I knit so I don't kill people".
Everyone I show it to starts to laugh and says thats you all the way.

Grandma of 5 so to be 6


----------



## mizellie (Aug 15, 2011)

Love it and want one !!!! Where did she find that?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I knitting bag is a large old popcorn tin lined with a plastic bag.Right now it has an almost finished baby afghan.I also have a small cloth bag from Avon that has a wip dish cloth and extra cotton yarn that I pack with me everywhere we go.


I have a popcorn tine that my son gave me lat year for Thanksiving that had diffrent kids of popcorn in. I never threw it away mostly because I don't usually throw things out my kids give me. I was just looking at it the other day and thought "Hummmm what can I use this for? It has some kind of use for my knitting. I left it out where I can see it all the time and thought that a idea will come to me the more I look at it. Thanks for the idea Ms Sue. I plan on making the kids their afghans this year. Mind you I said "plan". I have 2 new babys I am planning on making things for and have to squeeze projects inbetween. I think this is a great idea for large projects. I diffently love this site!!!!!!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

My bag is atote made by my Grandmother about 48 yers ago. She made it from a left over piece of magnolia print fabric. It's really not large enough but I continue to use it just because her hands touched it. She passed away in '82. I have a large basket in which one of those holiday food gifts came that I use for yarn, pins, needles etc.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I took a oval galvinized steel bucket, decopaged some flowered paper on the outside...and use it to throw all of my knitting stuff in it... it sits beside my recliner. I just have to keep it covered or my cats will claim whatever yarn is in it for themselves!!!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a canvas bag with many pockets from the hardware store. It's great. Plastic bags do it for individual projects.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Farmgirl, awesome bag, I'm going to google it because I want one too.


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

I have three bucket type bags from Chicken Boots. Each bag has a complete set of notions. I have the bags set up for 1. Projects on small needles (socks, gloves etc.) 2. Mid size needles (sweaters etc) and 3. Big yarn (cowls, slippers etc). Then I have a pouch with notions next to where I knit for misc things like a quick dish/face cloth. The method to my madness is that I can switch between needle sizes so that my hands do not get stressed by working on one size needles for too long. Plus with the complete buckets I can take them any where with me with out thinking or looking for anything. Even if I am only going as far as my family room. I love knitting bags.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Not so much a knitting bag but two pieces of tapestry on wooden legs,snaps shut like a pair of scissors......I have lived with this contraption for so long.......have been hoping my "other half" has seen my wish list with directions to the wool shop where there is a beauty ,side pockets for bits and pieces.....just waiting for me to fill.


I have a similar one that I put all my stuff in at home. For traveling I have a handmade bag, made by women in Afghanistan, or somewhere (my friend gave it to me for Christmas one year). It's really a purse, but works great for carrying knitting projects!


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

mmg said:


> My knitting bag is a Hello Kitty(sequence) tote & it has two christmas WIPs- a hat & washcloths.


Mine too,socks and hats n baby sweaters


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have pretty tote bag that my mother-in-law sewed for me. It has two big pockets inside, one has my stitchery book and the other has my circular knitting needles and needle gauge. It also has a small inside pocket on the other side. That one has all my crochet hooks, measuring tape, stitch markers, cable needles, stitch holders, etc. The main part of the bag has my straight knitting needles, yarn, and the scarf I'm working on as a Christmas gift. Speaking of that, I better get to work on it before I run out of time! Thanks for the fun question!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a lot of tote bags like the ones you get at grocery stores. I also use smaller bags with handles. Each contains a WIP with all that I need for the project so they can travel with me.

What is thirty one prodects?


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

My knitting "world" is the area around my recliner and floor lamp. I keep each current WIP in a little paper gift bag (the kind that stands up and has two twine handles) with the item, a skein of yarn if it's going to take another, a working copy of the pattern that I can write on, and a little rigid plastic bag that holds scissors, stitch holders, markers, tape measure, etc. that I would use generically. To keep clutter to a minimum, I try to keep the bags not in use at the moment under a little table next to the chair. I have a spare bedroom closet for stash and all the rest of my knitting supplies. I have a filing cabinet in the home office (a terribly cluttered room I don't bring visitors into)with patterns, pictures of things I've made and a record of what yarn I used and how much, etc. I have good intentions of someday actually getting things into the file folders so I can find them again!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

My knitting "world" is the area around my recliner and floor lamp. I keep each current WIP in a little paper gift bag (the kind that stands up and has two twine handles) with the item, a skein of yarn if it's going to take another, a working copy of the pattern that I can write on, and a little rigid plastic bag that holds scissors, stitch holders, markers, tape measure, etc. that I would use generically. To keep clutter to a minimum, I try to keep the bags not in use at the moment under a little table next to the chair. I have a spare bedroom closet for stash and all the rest of my knitting supplies. I have a filing cabinet in the home office (a terribly cluttered room I don't bring visitors into)with patterns, pictures of things I've made and a record of what yarn I used and how much, etc. I have good intentions of someday actually getting things into the file folders so I can find them again!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 2 tote bags and a rolling tote for bigger projects


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 2 tote bags and a rolling tote for bigger projects


----------



## arlee (Nov 26, 2011)

I have each WIP in a different bag and another dozen empty and waiting. Years ago I decided the souvenier bags from everywhere I went were a perfect item for me, but it's gotten out of hand. The hemp bag from Stonehenge is currently traveling with me. Partly used skeins live in two very large advertising bags, and the current favorite to carry says "God Save the Queen" on one side,.a real conversation starter in the US. The number of bags I own and the deliberation with which I choose the correct one for each new project has become a family joke. I even have one with my picture at the well in the Cluny courtyard printed on it!


----------



## ashraela (Oct 28, 2011)

I have two knitting bags, each with 2 wips and needles and yarn... My bags belonged to my mother who had been an avon lady for 37 years. The bags are the blue brocade avon representatives bags that she carried her demos and supplies in during the early 1970s. I love these bags and wouldn't trade them for anything. We lost Mom a few years ago and these bags help to keep her close.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I don't have a bag but a basket by the side of my chair. Its full of bits of wool left over from projects, bear safety eyes, felt of various colours, scissors, tape measure, 6 or 7 pairs of needles, knitting patterns, note book, sewing up needles in a little box, thread, stuffing. Really should have a sort out
> 
> Best wishes to your husband when he has surgery later next year, hope all goes well for him.


Love your avatar picture. What pattern and yarn did you use for the fluffy bears? Could you please post it?


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have several totes with WIP and ziploc bags too. I just got a large clear plastic tote and love it. I holds everything. I got a small one too for a take-a-long for small projects. I never go anywhere without a project. My projects are like my best buddies. I may get only one to two rows done, but that is progress.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, my knitting containers come in all shapes, sizes and materials. I have baskets (small to medium size), quilted bags with handles and pockets inside. Then, there is the standup kind on metal crisscross legs. Recently, I took the empty Puffs container (after a nasty cold bout) and put a ball, wound up, inside to roll out yarn as needed. Since I generally have many projects going at the same time, I store half done projects in various containers. I also like to put the same lot of yarn (10 skeins, say) together in clear containers so I know at a glance where everything is located.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

JoABrowning said:


> I have two open tote bags, but need to find something that I can close up when not using. My dogs have discovered that it annoys me when they pull out skeins of yard and spread them abound the house. The cat could care less about my knitting. Go figure.


Oh how funny!! Not when you have to clean up the mess and try to save the yarn, though.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sam, You know no one on earth planned your kids' birthdays!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I have a bag with a skull and crossbones on it that says "Do not F*** with my knitting or I will kill you" lol My dh got it for me. In the bag are the two projects I am working on, the yarn for those projects, several different sized needles, cable needles, scissors, stitch markers, a tape measure and a row counter.


Hahahaha, you have your DH trained!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I am a recently retired teacher and thus have many canvas totes from book companies, research programs and workshop servers. My husband used to say,"Oh good, another tote, just what we need!". But now I use them for shopping and for my knitting bags. I try not to have too many WIPs as I'm forgetful and lose track of what I have. So if I just keep one or two going I can get them finished. I too have a basket by my arm chair but my kitties seem to like to sleep in it so the work has gone into a tote.


----------



## grandma of 5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Its on http://www.etsy.com/shop/astorknot site. I just went to etsy.com and put in i knit and all the bags come up. Its made by Astorknot.

Grandma of 5 soon to be 6


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Nantucket Bagg from Nantucket Bagg Company. for my knitting bag. It has a wonderful zipper solution that you can zip one way and the multude of pockets can be inside as well as your WIP or zip it the other way and the pockets are on the outside and your WIP is stashed carefully away inside. It can be a tote or back pack. Mine is neon green and pink and my sister's is robin egg blue and yellow. It is a very durable canvas, and it comes in sizes. In fact I want another one just because it makes my closet so cheerful,and room of course for more knitting. All my needles fit as well as my notions and patterns.


----------



## HookerLeo (Jun 18, 2011)

I made my knitting bag and I usually keep two projects in it: one crochet, one knit. In my bag you will also find my Clover case which has stitch markers, snippers, a pen, a fan, a tapestry needle; bifocals; sunglasses; and my pattern crochet/knit journal.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have several different things for holding my work.. I also have one of those wooden framed knitting bags that fold shut.. the problem with mine is the bottom comes apart.. and it doesn't hold a very big project. I have a small metal bucket made for putting your crab shells in when you have a nice crab dinner. Its good for small projects like socks and dish cloths. I have a basket that looks like a pic nic basket that holds a sweater project I bought another purse type basket but its empty right now. I have a pattern for knitted baskets and I'm going to make a few of those so that my area looks nicer. I went to Ross yesterday and they have those sturdy containers to put a bottle of wine in for gift giving and that would make a perfect place to store straight knitting needles... a cookie tin would be a great way to store small projects or circular needles... also I remember alway running for moms or grandma's 'tin'.. they would keep tiny scissors, needle and threads. buttons a tape measure all those little notions that get lost unless they are in a tin of some kind...


----------



## EllenD (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got a cloth-lined wicker basket by the couch with my current WIP along with some leftover yarn from completed items, knitting needles, a few crochet hooks, patterns, sissors, sewing needle and small ruler for gauge measuring.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I use a large straw bag given to me by a woman whose mother was a customer of mine when I worked in a beauty shop. I had finished an afgan her mother had started just before she died and her daughter wanted as a keep sake. her daughter gave me her mothers bag and all that was in it for completing the afgan. I keep all my needles with her needles and my tools in it and I feel privleged to have it since the woman was and avid knitter and very sweet person. Since I have joined you ladies I have added many new patterns and lots of needles. I also have project bags for each thing I am working on. Now all I need to do is add knitting mottos to the front of the bags.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

what an interesting question. What I keep by the side of my chair is a very old chilly bin. The lid disappeared a long time ago. at the moment its empty, it won't be much longer as I bought the wool yesterday to start knitting a top for my newest great grand daughter. Where I keep my stash is in an old writing bureau, where its easy to file patterns, wool, projects, and pieces ready to go out, such as items for charities where lots go at once.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just happened upon a terrific knitting bag. My DH and I are on the road, and we stopped at a Cracker Barrel to eat. They were selling the most ENORMOUS tote bags I've ever seen at three tote bags for $5.00! Of course, I purchased three, and not just one.

What's currently in that tote bag is a sweater. I'm working on the second sleeve. The sweater is made out of all different shades of greens (Jamieson's Spindrift) plus accent colors of white-ish, yellow, and purple. These are colors that I see in my woods, and I thought I'd try to duplicate them. I need to go to the yarn store in Ft. Wayne, IN, where I am at the moment, to buy more yarn for the sweater, which I began a couple of months ago with yarn I bought at the same Ft. Wayne yarn store. Hope they still have the Jamieson Spindrift colors!

Haven't knitted anything--other than socks--on such small needles in a long time. The sweater is on US #3 needles. I'm really enjoying making the sweater.

I'm thrilled I ran into the huge tote bags at Cracker Barrel. I've got an afghan at home that I'm making big enough to cover a queen-sized bed. It doesn't fit into any tote bag, but by golly, it'll fit into this Cracker Barrel one!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

HookerLeo said:


> I made my knitting bag and I usually keep two projects in it: one crochet, one knit. In my bag you will also find my Clover case which has stitch markers, snippers, a pen, a fan, a tapestry needle; bifocals; sunglasses; and my pattern crochet/knit journal.


Did you knit, crochet, or sew your knitting bag? Do you have any photos of it?

I'm always dreaming of the ideal knitting bag, but I haven't found it yet.

Hazel


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Also, if I have to put a project to one side (and I have a few of those) they go in a plastic bag, and I write myself a note on what needs to be done next, where the item is planned to go, the size of the project, (I knit/crochet things from scraps of wool such as blankets, covers etc so I need to know the size it has to get to before its finished). These are kept in one drawer of the old writing bureau


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

My first bag I ever had, after the oatmeal containers, is a brown tweed one with wooden handles that I bought when my first son (45+ years ago) was born to use as a diaper bag - blue or pink plastic did not appeal to me at all - and it's still my most used knitting bag. Then my DIL made me a wonderful bag with all kinds of pockets inside and out and room for larger projects. And, I have this wooden sewing box thing that opens up with boxes that step ladder out where I am keeping needles, and all the other little things one accumulates. Then of course there is the cabinet where all my yarn is kept.


----------



## elizabeth2 (Dec 2, 2011)

i have 2


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Baskets, bags, totes, my purse......what ever is handy and fits the project and my mood. Right now I'm traveling and carrying a basket I received as a gift with two WIP and four different sock yarns.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

My daughter bought me a beautiful quilted purse, it has lots of pockets inside for knitting supplies, I put the needles, stitch holders, and crochet hook and cutting tool in a plastic zip lock bag and roll it so it will fit in one of the pockets .
In the center of the purse there is plenty of space for pattern book and yarn.
There are 2 large zipper pockets on the outside and on the other side one large pocket, plenty of room for most knitting projects.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I have (I think) 10 different bags with knitting projects for Xmas! Hope I get them finished!!LOL!


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

I use a lidded plastic box for may knitting and crocheting. It is large enough for my pattern books without having them bent or rolled. I keep all of my tools, e.g., scissors, markers, tapestry needles, etc. in a zippered cosmetic bag. My needles are kept in a zippered case secific for knitting needles or crochet hooks... I made the rollup cases. This box has a handle on top for ease in trasportation or sitting by my chair at home.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Fluff said:


> My knitting bag is made of something like straw. My parents got if for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It pulls shot at the top and you can put yarn thru a hole in the top. It has a space for 4 needles. Right now it has 3 balls of yarn (popcorn) and 1 red heart blue. I have 2 small knitting books in it too. Some needles and post it notes. I don't remember anything else.I like carrying my knitting bag. Iplan on taking it to UVA when my hubby has surgury in the first of the coming year.


Funny that this should come up now....my husband just asked me what I wanted for Christmas and I said a new knitting bag. I saw this bag at a show recently and after I left without purchasing it, I realized I should have bought it. So I asked for it for Christmas.....hopefully "Santa" will bring it!
http://nantucketbagg.cameoez.com/catalog/


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

knitting bag - what knitting bag. I have so many that I use. Most are the beige cotton freebees you get for contributing (I try to do my part for the environment), each with a different WIP. Several mentioned a bag of notions. I have a small zip lock w/crochet hooks (3 sizes), safety pins, markers and scissors inside a quart size drawstring bag my daughter got in GS 20 years ago. That contains tape measure, needle sizer (for dp, pencil, and an old Workbasket mag. Drop the drawstring bag in the particular WIP I want to do and off we go.


----------



## Sharon1220 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a big folding tote on the floor beside my recliner. Right now it contains the ruana I am knitting for myself. There also are bits and pieces of other projects in there; I really need to clean it out. This tote also will hold the patterns and yarn of the projects for next months classes, but I'm caught up right now.

My neck scarf is in a plastic quart bag (generic from grocery store); I use the same size bag for socks and other little projects. It will go in my tote when I'm a home, or on the seat of my car for short trips when I know I will be waiting. The needles poked through the sides yesterday, so I need to get another bag from the pantry.

Right now the only things on needles are the ruana and the scarf. I think it's too early for the education coordinator at JoAnn's to have the patterns for March-April classes, so I should have the rest of the year to knit for myself. Sounds longer that saying the rest of the month.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Fluff said:
> 
> 
> > My knitting bag is made of something like straw. My parents got if for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It pulls shot at the top and you can put yarn thru a hole in the top. It has a space for 4 needles. Right now it has 3 balls of yarn (popcorn) and 1 red heart blue. I have 2 small knitting books in it too. Some needles and post it notes. I don't remember anything else.I like carrying my knitting bag. Iplan on taking it to UVA when my hubby has surgury in the first of the coming year.
> ...


I can see why you wanted one of these, every time I wander round Bunnings (southern hemisphere hardware store) I look at the tool bags, and think, Gee they would make a good knitting/sewing box


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

My two favorites are Laurel Birch bags, one has her famous cats and the other her Dogs. I found them at the Ben Franklin in Reno,Nv. My sock bags are cosmetic/jewelry bags bags which are generic versions of Vera Bradley items.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a knitting bag for each project I'm working on: a knit sweater for my grandson; 1 bag each for the 2 shawls I'm crocheting, and 1 bag for the knitted short row shawl for my daughter. They each would have the supplies I need to work on them. I also have bags with my yarn stash in them. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the same bag that I bought myself 4 or 5 years ago. One of those big tapestry bags (ladybugs all over it) from Michael's. It really does the job!!

In the bag is my main WIP, all the yarn for it, a little bag I got a CVS. I think it's suppose to be a pencil/pen case, but I use it for my crochet hook, the metal stitch counter thingy, my scissors, needle plugs, PM's...

I also have a lunchbag size bag for when I'm on the go, but really... it's too small...

But I have a 4X4 foot area in our living room for my stash, all my books, all my needles and stuff like that. 2 stackable bins and a coffee table!! 

Dani


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My knitting basket is from Kenya, brought in 1983 by an exchange student who lived with us for several years. My current project is in this basket, plus some yarn at the bottom, not very well organized. Patterns and some circular needles are in a big ziploc bag, along with needle size gauge and a tape measure. Smaller tools, scissors, and needles are in a small cardboard box that came with fancy cheese in it in a gift box of goodies, Christmas 1977. Why it hasn't worn out I can't imgine.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL Which one? I have several. I use only totes with zippers for knitting bags. I know I have the project, needles, pattern and scissors in each bag.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

My WIP is stuffed into a cordoroy satchel bag, that my dh bought me at a trade show, it is beautiful, he is so used to seeing it, he doesn't suspect I am knitting him a scarf for Christmas....there is a note pad to keep track of my rows, etc. a pen, 4 balls of yarn for the scarf, tape measure, & pattern....a real jumbled mess, but fun....


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good luck to your husband with his upcoming surgery.
I have a basket near where I sit that has my "tools" in it plus some patterns and a smaller basket that I put small projects in . I also have several canvas bags in various sizes that I use when transporting a WIP.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I always have a half a dozen wips going so what I pick up depends on the time I have. I keep the various projects in Dollar Store gift bags. They have good flat bottoms, stand open easily, and add very little weight. Each holds pattern/notes in page cover, yarn and wip on needles; sometimes small fingernail clippers. (some have lemon drops)


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I have several knitting bags. I'm finding I like the clear plastic ones from Knit Picks the best because I can see which project I have in the bag easily. Of course, I have many more knitting bags. Today for a doctors visist, I went out the door with a skein of yarn and two knitting needles poked in the yarn. I came home with 3/4's of a dishrag completed.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think I can count tham all. The bag I carry is a carpet bag,kniting bag I bought at the LYS. I paid too much for it but I enjoy it so much. I have 3-4, 6 pocket large Vera Bradley totes that I pack projects into for vacations. I have a Debbie MacComber that I keep at teh ready. I have a small zippered bag I place in what ever I go out the door with , holding all my tols. I NEVER go anywhere without a knitting bag with a WIP. MY children just shake their heads. I have a Vera with stright needles and one with circulars, and one with yarn bits. Plus a basket by my chair for mindless projects. Such fun. PittyPat


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a "night table" type piece of furniture next to my chair and itrs 2 drawers are filled with printed patterns, tins with needles, pom-pom makers, tape measure, etc) In front oif that I have my (home) work basket that holds whatever I am cutrrently working on... right now it is a lapghan made from 2" garter stitch swaures that are joined as you go... I love the basket... it isleft from my Mom's funeral in 2002, so whenever I am not home, I put it up on top of the TV where the puppies cannot get to it. I have a quilted knitting bag that I take to work withj me every single day, and I cannot tell you the last time I had time to knit at work...but old habits die hard, you know? I have a small Lancome make up case that was a freebie when my DD ordered make up online. It is magenta and orange and DD would not be seen dead with orange anywhere near her person, soi I inf=herited the bag. Just the right siZe for a trip to the Dr. office while working on a sock or a mitten. Finally, I have a gallon size clear Ziplock bag for a small project ( right now there are Jean Greenhowe's miniature Christmas stocking ornaments in it, and it works well for a trip to a " waiting room" of any sort, where you don;t have to pay attention to what you are knitting, counting is not a priority and it has been made so many times, you need no pattern... other than that, there is yarn scattered in many drawers in spare bedrooms, and clear 30 gallon totes in the craft room.... I got it bad..... MoMo


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 2 bags that I use. One is a thirty-one that I got for Christmas last year and the other I purchased at Hobby Lobby. they both have pockets and are great for holding larger projects and all the accessories. I also have used a basket, a small gift bag and have a small plastic zippered bag. I use a zippered bag for all the extra goodies. The bag came with the usual assortment of bath gift items- I just emptied it out and now have a great case for the little things.

Abuela


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm surprisingly organized with my knitting bag. I just received a wonderful knitting bag for my birthday. It has legs and can stand next to my chair. It holds the yarns, pattern and project I'm working on inside. The bag also came with an organizer for my needles and one for my accessories. The accessory one has three zippered pockets with snap tabs so I can hang it on the side of my bag. The needle organizer has the snap tabs as well. I usually only keep what I am working on presently in my bag. When I'm finished the project I put all the extra yarn, needles and accessories away while I look for my next project. OMG, I love knitting! I'm so glad I took that class in Jan. Most importantly you have all become my mentors, instructors and friends.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a canvas tote bag at home with all my knitting tools and I don't bring it to work. Sooooooooooo I have a backpack I do carry to work and add yarn and needles to it for whatever project I'm starting, or thinking of starting. And then when I don't start whatever it was, a new group of items get added to the backpack with whatever yarn and visions of another new project. And at some point about 50% of my stuff is in my backpack and I have to go through and sort it all back into my knitting bag. But, ya know, I'm not toting my knitting bag to work (ha!).

I also have to periodically clear the skeins of yarn I have stashed in an empty file cabinet at work. I guess I overestimate what one can accomplish on a lunch hour, and usually end up reading the forum instead of casting-on anyhow.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lets see, I have a walmart bag with a scarf in it, a small brown paper bag (with straw handles) with a one sock almost finished, a project box (I got from knit picks) and a large ziploc bag (like for sporting equipment with an almost finished afghan. Then there is the hat that is just sitting on the table next to my knitting chair.
I also have clear plastic bags with tools in them so I can find them (point protectors, stitch markers, row counters, needle gauge, tapestry needle and crochet hook.)


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have several "knitting bags". One is a large terrarium bowl. That has a couple balls of Berroco Ultra Alpaca, pattern for a tunic I'm making for my daughter, the 3 different size circulars required for the completion of the top, and the top almost done. A 2nd is at large canvas tote bag that I received as a gift on customer service day before I retired. That has my Boye Interchangeable Needle kit, some yarn that is waiting for a project to move its way, the box with all my knitting tools in, 2 crochet hook totes filled with all my crochet hooks and stitch holders. The 3rd is a small canvas tote that I received when I visited a church one time. That has the yarn for a pair of socks that has only gotten the ribbing for one sock started, some crochet thread that I'm using to make coin purses, and a couple skeins of yarn waiting to be created into something small.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> The "public" one beside my chair is a fabric box with a cover to shove everything into quickly and hide the WIP from the recipient if necessary...


I need something like that! Two or three months ago I found myself furiously burying WIP in my stash to hide it from the recipient when she stopped by on short notice!


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

A 60 litre roller bin!!! Part finished item for my website and an almost finished shawl order from my website. I have another smaller bag (given to me by a family member when they returned from my "home" - England) for when I am visiting - don't go anywhere without my knitting!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Knitting BAG??? Singular??? Surely you jest!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I have a 9.5 bucket. It has my current project, spare needles in case I need to change size, crocket hook for picking up dropped stitches, cewing needles, row counter. I find it great nice and big and easy to cope with. But thats just me. Pug.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish you and your husband the best and hope all goes well
with his surgery.
I have a large knitting stand, hand made by my grandfather.
My grandmother made the liner for it. It has multiple side
pockets for needles, patterns, and all the small items I need
handy. I can actually keep two large afghans or other projects
safely at the same time.
When I am out and carrying work I have several small cloth and
leather totes. 
After checking out the Nantucket bagg I am giving it serious
consideration for traveling with projects.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a longaberger basket next to my chair and 2 size Lands End bags for toting, depending on size of project. I just bought an over the door shoe holder to store my needles. Its canvas, so I can write size on the front, and put all my needles in there. I still haven't picked out the perfect utensil yet to store and carry. Blessings on your husbands surgery. Hope all goes well!


----------



## weesie (Nov 6, 2011)

What's a WIP?


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

weesie said:


> What's a WIP?


 Hi Weesie, that stands for 'work in progress.'


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Knitting bag? You mean they actually have bags just for knitting? That were never used for anythng else first? Ever? Brilliant!!! What will they think of next!?!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

You know what works very nicely is a cloth grocery bag, I have been known to use one when in a hurry. I bet they could be remade with pockets to hold needles too.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

hmmm which day is it? I have an issue with bags and switch them frequently. Right now I have a nylon tote from one of my software vendor's show. I have my the sleeve that I am working on that is an aran sweater.Also in it is a cooconut pattie tin has all of my tools (it goes from bag to bag). I also have a Nantucket bag (I love all of the pockets in side)that I keep multiple projects and needles etc in it.. I also use a Mio bag that I got on Block Island, or the canvas bag with fish on it....see what I mean...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

My knitting bag is one I made from heavy canvas and embroidered Kittens on one side and Puppies on the other.
A great way to attract People to knitting.
Hope all goes well for the husband who is to undergo surgery soon.
I have spent all too many hours in the Hospital with my husband. It looked bleek again and again but he pulled through
each and every time. He is doing quite well.
The first book I read in english was THE POWER OF POSITIVE THINKING. Highly recommend it.
Many pieces were knitted by his bedside.

At times I feel like I should buy a 2nd Wheelbarrow to move my yarn about.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Which one?? I have sooooo many knitting bags its Crazy!!!


I am the same way. I have several totes that I have for knitting. My favorite though is Jordana Paige one that is black with knitting terms written on it. Looks like chalk on a chalk board. Currently it has a hat in progress, dishcloths that I have finished and yarn to make another one. several more circs and necessities


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Fluff said:


> My knitting bag is made of something like straw. My parents got if for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It pulls shot at the top and you can put yarn thru a hole in the top. It has a space for 4 needles. Right now it has 3 balls of yarn (popcorn) and 1 red heart blue. I have 2 small knitting books in it too. Some needles and post it notes. I don't remember anything else.I like carrying my knitting bag. Iplan on taking it to UVA when my hubby has surgury in the first of the coming year.


My knitting bag is my Medical Day Pack from when I was in the Service. Emptied out the medical supplies and filled it with yarn and knitting needles after I came home for the last time. Right now it has 12 skeins of Thatch Belfast DK linnen blend yarn and a project that is in progress.


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Which one. I have one by my chair, one in the guest room, two in the closet. To many things going at once.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

all I would need to knit, gadgets, needles, crochet hooks, smaller bag to hold gadgets and scissors.

facial tissues, travel toothbrush and paste, snack, reusable water bottle, tea bags, chap stick, lip color, change and a spare check...just in case I run into a yarn store without my purse. I am more likely to have my knitting bag with me than my purse. I will sometimes have a yarn or pattern I am "dreaming" of making. I like to share the feel and color of yarns and get other knitters opinions on the pattern. It is interesting what appeals to each of us.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Also have several bags, sort of trial and errors. 

The bag I use most is a tote made from one of my MIL's vintage kimonos. (Husband is from Japan). Combo of plain and brightly woven silk. 

Yarn is threaded through one of the loop handles, the yarn never catches on the silk . Plus the ball of yarn unrolls merrily inside. Large enough for pattern, needles, accessories and yarn. 

I take it with me often in 'knittable' situations. Medical appointments, subway rides, etc. 

The tote fabric and/or knitting has started many pleasant conversations, especially about knitting Toe Up socks.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

My knitting bag is my Medical Day Pack from when I was in the Service. Emptied out the medical supplies and filled it with yarn and knitting needles after I came home for the last time. Right now it has 12 skeins of Thatch Belfast DK linnen blend yarn and a project that is in progress.[/quote]

I had forgotten that I had bitts in my 'granny bag' as we called it from when I was in the WRAF, its a largish bag that holds things a bit like Mary Poppins, it comes with me when I go away with all the little bits I need for sewing and knitting - though they tend to come in larger bags for me to work on. I just love bags - any bags, all bags, bags and containers, tins .....(slobber slobber)


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i have many bags,baskets,wine tubes,even shopping bags, by my chair i have a fold up yarn bag on legs,it has mitten and hat wip,a basket sweater wip,a small tote socks wip,2 boxes in bedroom with gs sweaters wip. in the bags have kniting notions,sizors,chap stik,hand cream,nail clippers and file, and a tape measure,retracing type and of course patterns,and yarn and a full set of 40" cics 0 to 15


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know I described all my bags and baskets by my chair, I have a spare/craft room. There is 7 plastic bins 3 boxes and more totes with my stash and a few older WIP's. Idin't think those count. Then in my room are 5 under bed stage bins with more stash. I've decided to make a granny square afghan and use up some of the stash. But still have to buy more today for my shell st afghan I am making now.It's made of mostly stash, but not quite enough to finish afghan. Got to buy a cone of cotten yarn for morer dish/wash cloths. Good thing I have an aide who does laundry, cooking and cleaning. It wouldn't get done if it wern't for her.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I have loads of knitting bags lol, but at home I have one of those foldable laundry bags for all my wool, wip, needles, books, patterns etc, it is great it holds so much and it is in plastic, so easy to clean, if visitors arrive I just put my knitting in it and pop it in the corner, and everywhere is neat and tidy, well sort of lol.


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your prayers and thoughts for my husband. And for responding tomy question. First time I ever been in a forum before and first time I asked a question posted like this. I enjoy reading your all responses.And I learn alot! Thanks!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Fluff said:


> My knitting bag is made of something like straw. My parents got if for me for my birthday a couple of years ago. It pulls shot at the top and you can put yarn thru a hole in the top. It has a space for 4 needles. Right now it has 3 balls of yarn (popcorn) and 1 red heart blue. I have 2 small knitting books in it too. Some needles and post it notes. I don't remember anything else.I like carrying my knitting bag. Iplan on taking it to UVA when my hubby has surgury in the first of the coming year.


I'm so glad that others have asked which one <G>.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

I made my bag with all kinds of pockets so I have patterns, a small container with sissors, tape, crochet hooks in it. yarn and projects.


----------



## chelemm (Dec 3, 2011)

My knitting bags are 2.5 Gallon Jumbo bags and I carry them in a bag that was my first ever knitting attempt. And I must say, the knitted bag looks really nice!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I have several heavy country cotton quilted bags with pockets all around the inside. They are large enough to keep all the yarn for the pattern that is being knitted and the longest needles I have. I also keep a large pencil box with knitting notions and a bank money bag with other knitting essentials.


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL I just ordered a Thiry-One bag for the same thing...Can't wait to get it. Like many of you I have many bags... Just depends on what I am working on... I had a bag made by a person at the Hospital who does sewing and she created a longer bag with needle holedrs in it... it is AWSOME as well. I got one for my best friend for Chrismas who just started knitting and crocheting, and since I got both my mom and grannies needles and hooks, I am going to share them with her too. That way she does not have to but htem.. and I can eliminate... SHARE THE PASSION...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I purchased about 10 of these bags and gave some to those I know would appreciate them. They also make nice totes!


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a basket by my chair. Has tape measure, post it notes, some yarn. I also have a canvas bag my gandaughter bought me for Christmas (she was 7 yrs old) from Hobby Lobby and decorated it with her handprints and scribbling, (I LOVE IT) it carries my "on the go" knitting. Hold 2 skeins of yarn, knitting in progress has three pockets on front side, hold my counter, scissors, a crochet hook, pencil and some post it notes. I love it and it is eay to tote.Linda


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Good luck to hubby with his surgery. I usually carry a crochet hook in case I have to pick up a stitch. Also a small scissor, in case you need to cut and change colors. Joyce from Plymouth, Ma.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Many bags/many sizes! But one bag has all my pattern books, knittting needles, scissors, hair brush, upholstery hammer, pliers, rubber bands, tums, baby powder, a hidden $20 bill and other essentials. We're full time RVers and when we are not in the trailer, this bag (VERY heavy) sits at my feet by the front seat. Who needs room for one's feet??? The project(s) of the moment sit next to every chair and/or van seat on which I might sit at any given time.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Where are you RV ing to now?? We have a 5th wheel and we go to Fl in the winter, so I know what you are talking about having "stuff" where your feet should be. Joyce


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

Where are you RV ing to now?? We have a 5th wheel and we go to Fl in the winter, so I know what you are talking about having "stuff" where your feet should be. Joyce


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

You all make me feel good knowing that I'm hauling a tote bag and it has Maxine on it. One says' "Lean Mean Shopping Machine" and the other one talks about her spindly legs and knitting. They're machine washable/dryable but I'm always needing to change them depending on what I'm knitting at the moment. I found both of those bags on e-Bay and I've had them at least 10 years.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

westpond said:


> Where are you RV ing to now?? We have a 5th wheel and we go to Fl in the winter, so I know what you are talking about having "stuff" where your feet should be. Joyce


Right now we're sitting in our son's hayfield n Giddings, TX, where the granddaughters bring a steady stream of little friends who just really would like a hand-knit mouse or pig, because "Grandma, she doesn't have any money with her." After Christmas we head down to the Rio Grande Valley for 3 months. Do you "do" craft shows in Florida?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

After reading all these comments I ordered a vintage knitting bag and stand like my DGmother had. I wish I had hers. Anyway I think it works well with the wooden stand and I will think of her when I use it. It will fit right beside my arm chair very nicely.(which now will be sort of under the Christmas tree)


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't "do" craft shows, I "go" to them. We go to Crystal River, which is north of Tampa. I go to any type of craft show that my husband will take me to. Joyce


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our campground only sponsors one major craft show, but last year I was fortunate enough that the finger knitting craze hit a bunch of people, so I supplied lessons and yarn for a small fee. It really didn't delete my stash, because now that I had a little cash, I just had to go buy more


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I have one of those knitting bag and stand...I purchased it a very long time ago...I use it occasionally.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine is a cloth patchwork sort of tote style bag with pockets on the inside. I keep balls of yarn in them and for my WIPs ziplock bags. I put the needles in the pockets but I really like the idea of a pencil box! I also put all kinds of other stuff that I think I might need but probably won't. It's fairly handy but I do need to organize things better things can get lost in there and it can get heavier than necessary sometimes... kinda like my purse!
this is a great topic because we can pick up great ideas from eachother's posts.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish I could say I have one but do not.....mine is a messed up blue and white bag I will show you the bag! Next post will be the bag I really want a knitting crocheting bag!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I wish I could say I have one but do not.....mine is a messed up blue and white bag I will show you the bag! Next post will be the bag I really want a knitting crocheting bag!


Yesssss I am messy and yes I need to get a spot that I work!!!!!


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

My knitting bag is a giant light blue heavy plastic bag covered in pink flamingos. My sister bought it for me a few years ago and I just love it. I have about 12 different color skeins of yarn in it right now as I'm knitting Latvian folk art fingerless mitts for my daughters and friends for the holidays. Since each set uses five different colors of yarn, I'm grateful to have such a large bag to contain it. I also have some family photos in a pocket in my bag, a set of small stork scissors, a collection of size 4 double point needles and a small army of patterns.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i have an LLbean bag that i got in the hospital when i gave birth to the oldest. i don't use it as a diaper bag any more and it's huge. it's stored in a side table next to my side of the couch. to travel i use one of those reusable grocery bags they sell at hannafords. its good for throwing whatever the kids need me to carry for them as well as my WIP. my computer sits on the side table as well as large ziploc containers for things like needle sizers stitch markers and attached circulars and dpns. its all very organized but can get cluttered if i'm not careful.


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

That pencilbox is such a great idea. had one floating around at my house from gd. Emptied the colorpencils out of it. Perfect.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I also use Candy tins...the long ones, like Russell Stover candy comes in. I also have a long tin from Scotland...there was shortbread in it. You usually find these around Christmas time.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

forgot to mention the inclusion of paper (small notebook) and pen. needle gauge and misc. convertion charts. I am always on the lookout for containers for gadgets to help keep my bag(s) "neat". haha


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

I use the Lulu Lemon bags with a cosmetic case inside for all my knitting goodies. The bag can easily be picked up and transported from room to room to car. It easily fits a 12 oz ball of cotton or acrylic...or whatever else is on the needles. I knit right out of the bag so the yarn stays put! I have always wanted to purchase a knitting bag, but this one fits the bill! I have a few on the go for my WIP's.


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Which one?? I have sooooo many knitting bags its Crazy!!!


my purse always has a pair of socks in it, so i can carry it with me in car, docs office or travel in car.
other bag is a draw string, back pack i carry a lil of all needs to do current project in process.
also have a plastic bowl by my chair that has holders, sew up needles, small balls of yarn, for markers (or?) sizzors, crochet hooks you name it, if i need it it's there. lol


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of the time my bag is an old plastic grocery bag. I do have nice bags but when I go to the doctors etc its an old grocery bag.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

lots; some pricey, bought when I had a job and no kids. 1 expensive knitting back pack, one from Michael's, one home made basket, one Easter basket with a handle, one carpet bag for huge projects, and some baskets on the table. All have all items for picking up sts, cable needles, dps,tapes, etc. A small fortune collected over 5 decades. I love it all !
Forest


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I too have several bags. The one I currently use the most is the Yarn Drum I found at Joanns. I was looking for something with a lid because one of my kitties steals my yarn and needles if he can and this fit the bill. Its large enough for a large project or 2 or 3 small ones, plus I keep my Kindle in it and my lunch for work. It has 2 slotted openings in top to pull yarn through. It also comes with a small zipper bag that clips on and I keep my markers, scissors, tape etc. in it.
I would really like to know what the 31 bag is as it sounds really popular. I am thinking about maybe getting a tool buddy bucket that I can have for here at home, but again it needs a lid.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Say again? What ia a 31 bag?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got a yarn drum to add to the mess...er, collection!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I have all of my needles in holders that I made using double quilted fabric, 2 for circs, 1 for long straights, 1 for short straights & my crochet hooks came in their own case. I use a Lands End canvas bag for storing them & also keep some books , patterns , my knitting notebook & my circulation gloves in there. Them I have a clear slide lock pencil type case for a counter, scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, extra crochet hook for fixes, darning/sewing needles,etc. I use a large wicker basket to keep extra yarn handy . WIP are a sweater for me, 4 different cowls,and a scarf. For traveling I shove everything in a canvas bag, of which I have many!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Treasure said:


> I also use Candy tins...the long ones, like Russell Stover candy comes in. I also have a long tin from Scotland...there was shortbread in it. You usually find these around Christmas time.


My knitting bag: Hang on doorknob for a quick getaway---
A tennis gym bag with an outside pockets for raquet and balls. WIP and yarn go inside, "Bits" in their tins go in the outer pockets. Those tins mints come in are handy for small bits like folding scissors, sewing/tapestry needles, lifeline yarn, scraps and rubber hair bands for markers. The larger ones hold crochet hooks, scissors, etc.
At home:
An old small wicker purse made like a picnic basket holds notions on a table next to my knitting chair. Whatever won't fit in there is in a small plastic bin something edible came in. The current wip is on the lowest shelf of that table in a basket from a thrift shop. 
Alternative WIP's are in plastic shopping bags from department stores on the TV stand shelf or under the bed in a flat storage bin. 
Stash is in the attic storage area next to the bedroom in plastic bins, clear plastic "vacuum the air out" bags or those heavy cardboard boxes eggs are shippped to the supermarket in.
Gee, I sound so organized and neat until U actually see it! :roll:  ROFL


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

My knitting bag is a horse savvy bag, I have to WIP's in it, a scarf and a baby blanket. In a tiny pocket at the top I keep my yarn needles, my stitch markers and stitch holders will probably go in there as well soon.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Herrschners has a mesh bag with a lid and 3 holes in the top for yard to feed thru. They have them on sale for 9.99. It holds 3-4 skeins of yarn and has a nice pocket on the front. Ihave 3 skeins of yarn in mine and a patttern, hook, yarn needle and instructions in pocket. It's a project for making a shawl for a friend. It's just the right size and sits nicely next to chair so I can work right out of it. Just got it today. Not fancy, but either is price.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Jacki.


----------

